# How to adjust Hitachi 50V500 Display?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Sometimes the color is "off". Once we had Circuit City come and "adjust" the set to fix color problem. The technician just entered codes in the unit to do so. I would like to know the codes so I can fix myself and not pay the repairman. Is this possible? How can I get the codes?:help:


----------

